# Demon Podium Helmet?



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone have any feedback on this helmet? Looking to get my wife a decent inexpensive helmet and came across this one. Looks like a re-branded 661 comp 2. thanks for the help :thumbsup:

http://www.allsportprotection.com/Demon_Podium_Helmet_2012_p/dd0002.htm


----------



## Hardcoreride41 (Jun 8, 2011)

My buddy ordered one of those direct from Demon. He has loved it. Looks to be pretty solid. www.demonunited.com


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

we bought it and my wife loves it and it is the lightest helmet i have seen.


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't see the pics


----------



## zlessley (Jul 18, 2011)

*Sale*

I don't usually get stoked on a company enough to write about it online, but allsportprotection.com blew me away today:

They have the Demon Podium for 69.99.. with free shipping.. and free demon earbuds! I had to cancel my order for a bell drop from wheelworld.com after three days of waiting and finally calling and being told that they were permanently out of stock of that particular helmet. I just ordered the Demon (and earbuds) from allsportprotection.com and it's already boxed up and shipped in less than an hour. Oh and the helmet will get here sooner than if wheel world had sent it out! WINNING.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I have to say i am impressed by them as well. I have ordered several things from them and they have been very helpful. Their shipping is super fast and customer service is top notch.


----------

